# Married an American in 2010



## DCranston (Mar 28, 2011)

I tried searching for information on our situation, but unfortunately every situation is a little different.

In September 2010, I married an American citizen. We have been living here in Canada since, and have recently put in the application for permanent residency. Her status here is still a visitor, unable to work or obtain any income.

My question is regarding entering a SIN for her on my income tax filing. Obviously she doesn't have one, so I'm not quite sure how to work it. Should I just enter her basic information in my tax return or should she have a separate filing?

I've tried calling the CRA's International Tax Services office but either haven't had time to wait on hold long enough or they haven't been open. Hoping somebody could shed a little light, it's much appreciated!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Sucker.

I mean, congrats. 

I married an American as well. She is absolutely worth all the taxation issues it has caused, some of which we're still working through. Just remember how much you love them when you're on the phone with Revenue Canada and the IRS.

As for your question, I got a few different answers from Revenue Canada. The one I read consistently on message boards, and also got once from Revenue Canada, was to put 000 000 000 for the SIN along with the spouse's name and income (which was $0).

I'd also add that we were married, but hadn't applied her immigration papers yet when filing taxes. However I still put her as my spouse and was eligible to claim spousal deductions from my taxes since her income was $0.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

When I married an American citizen in 2005, he was advised by CRA to apply for an ITN - an Individual Tax Number - to be used any place a SIN number was required. He used that to file his tax returns every year until he received his permanent resident status, when he applied for and received a regular SIN.

I just looked up the letter we received from CRA approving his application for an ITN, and it says to call the Client Services Division of the International Tax Services Office at 1-800-267-5177 if you have questions or need more information. I gather that is the number you have been trying - I remember how frustrating all the waiting was, but it all worked out in the end.

I do remember that, unlike the main CRA offices which are open during local business hours across the country, the International Tax Office is only until 4 p.m. Ottawa time. That was frustrating, too, when you live in B.C.

Are you and your wife aware of the requirement for her to file annual T D F 90-22.1 forms if she has signing authority on any Canadian bank accounts totalling $10,000 (US) or more. If not, you must look into it, as the penalties for not filing are extremely serious. I have mentioned it more fully in this other thread:
http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=6716


----------

